# Cheap Run-In Ideas



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey everyone! 

If anyone remembers my "bringing the horses home" and the "what would you do" posts. But we were kind of conflicted about whether we should bring our horses home or leave them boarded. We were thinking about just leaving them boarded but we've talked with our landlord some more and now we are leaning toward bringing the horses home. There completely on board with us having horses out there and trying to make it as easy as possible on us. Plus it would save us about $500 a month, and driving in half an hour each way to take care of them 2x a day. So now we're thinking of just doing a cheap diy run in, or a cheap run in kit. 

Does anyone have any blueprints or can explain how they built their run ins? Also if you don't mind telling how much it costs that would be great!

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as a "cheap" kit if lumber is involved right now. Lumber prices have absolutely exploded with Covid.


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

@ClearDonkey that's what I've been hearing! We do have a lot of good solid oak that we can use that we already have thankfully! I just don't really even know where to start!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

My husband paid EIGHT DOLLARS APIECE for some 2x4’s last week!
Bayley...try checking into some prefab lean -to’s. Here in Michigan there’s a company who sell all kinds of smaller outbuildings built by Mennonites. We bought a beautifully crafted little hay barn for $3500; delivered, set up and leveled included. This was only a couple of years ago. We love it!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

BethR said:


> My husband paid EIGHT DOLLARS APIECE for some 2x4’s last week!
> Bayley...try checking into some prefab lean -to’s. Here in Michigan there’s a company who sell all kinds of smaller outbuildings built by Mennonites. We bought a beautifully crafted little hay barn for $3500; delivered, set up and leveled included. This was only a couple of years ago. We love it!


PS Bayley: you can ask your local lumberyard for help designing one if you plan to DIY. That’s what we did when we built Angelina’s. And metal siding is half the price of wood.


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

@BethR thank you! I'll have to look into something prebuilt! Wood is so expensive right now! We have some wood we've already got thankfully though. Thank you!!


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

My DH frequently gets seconds from his lumber sources. The horses don’t know any different! The shelter doesn’t have to be fancy, just think about what fits your/their needs. Ours is just a 3 sided loafing shed with the opening facing south which is opposite of the direction the wind usually blows. It is wood for the main structure and tin on the roof and sides. He left a space towards the top that he covered with some material that is strong but let’s some light in. Can’t think of the name of it but because it was a small area, he was able to use smaller pieces that he got from Habitat for Humanity which is another source for materials as well. Garage/yard sales may have some left over material to consider.
Just FIY, they spend most of the time under some trees even in the worst weather. Upsets the DH to no end!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here solid walls are not a necessity so many use wood planks and leave a air-flow gap between boards that wind break, rain break but allow a cooling breeze to filter between the boards.The gap is 2" - 3" wide...
I'm thinking you could do something like that and then if you need to "weatherproof" for winter you can hang a canvas/vinyl tarp across the outside to stop the airflow but not have the billowing inside against the horse...
Depending upon how you design and where you place this you might be able to use part of a standing building as a support wall or side then only need to add the other and fill in.
Metal roofing with a underlay of bonded particle board to strengthen against snow load and wind along with quieting it during rain.
If you do metal sides then you need to install a kick board so a hoof boinking a wall if the horse lays down and rolls bumping just bump not go through and de-glove the leg in terrible injury..
_just an idea..._
🐴...


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

bayleysours said:


> @BethR thank you! I'll have to look into something prebuilt! Wood is so expensive right now! We have some wood we've already got thankfully though. Thank you!!


Bayley I think you’ll be happily surprised at what you might find out there! However please avoid what they offer at Home Depot, etc....they’re very poorly constructed.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Here solid walls are not a necessity so many use wood planks and leave a air-flow gap between boards that wind break, rain break but allow a cooling breeze to filter between the boards.The gap is 2" - 3" wide...
> I'm thinking you could do something like that and then if you need to "weatherproof" for winter you can hang a canvas/vinyl tarp across the outside to stop the airflow but not have the billowing inside against the horse...
> Depending upon how you design and where you place this you might be able to use part of a standing building as a support wall or side then only need to add the other and fill in.
> Metal roofing with a underlay of bonded particle board to strengthen against snow load and wind along with quieting it during rain.
> ...


Yes we have thick kick boards in Angelina’s


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

This is a custom portable 2 stall horse barn I had built, delivered and leveled. Then they built the 'porch' onsite. The porch is because of the amount of rain here. It cost about $6000. In the background you can see the matching cabin. I created this place so I would have somewhere to keep my horses and stay in the summer as a sort of vacation home.









I have also seen a sort of a quonset hut type frame attached to small paddocks made corral panels that are covered with a fitted heavy plastic tarp kind of like a prairie schooner wagon. You can get tarp sides for them. People do use them here, as windy and rainy as it is in Oregon. Shelterlogic makes these.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

12 foot by 12 foot. Got the 4x4 post (2 feet into the ground) and the 3/4" plywood sides for $110 off Craig's.
Got the roofing for $100 from a guy down the road that installs metal roofing. Mine was from a tear down.
The 2x4's and 2-2x10's from Homedepot was another $100.

$310 not bad. Add another $40 for paint once it warms up more.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

depending on your weather, you could just make a lean to type for a rain cover and shade cover. I would use metal post or redwood post and paint and cement them into the ground.


----------

